# Jobs in Australia for skilled immigrants



## preetham25 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have been reading that it's tough to get a first job in Australia irrespective of your work experience and profile for skilled immigrants as the companies prefer local experience. Is this actually true? If yes, this doesn't make sense because the Australian Government is giving us a PR to go and settle in Australia and this PR is given based on a full assessment of our profile. 

So, a person working as a Software Professional say for 10 years in India and gets a PR under the skilled migration program should get a job based on his merits...and the compensation should be according to the Industry standards. From what I see, there would be an unfavourable bias towards this person in terms of role and compensation because he is not from Australia. Please correct me if I am wrong on this.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

preetham25 said:


> I have been reading that it's tough to get a first job in Australia irrespective of your work experience and profile for skilled immigrants as the companies prefer local experience. Is this actually true? If yes, this doesn't make sense because the Australian Government is giving us a PR to go and settle in Australia and this PR is given based on a full assessment of our profile.
> 
> So, a person working as a Software Professional say for 10 years in India and gets a PR under the skilled migration program should get a job based on his merits...and the compensation should be according to the Industry standards. From what I see, there would be an unfavourable bias towards this person in terms of role and compensation because he is not from Australia. Please correct me if I am wrong on this.


There is a bias, as in all countries. Employers will tend to employ their own nationalities first, in just about any country. I found that myself in other countries.

As an Accountant I worked for many companies, and one thing that I always noticed was that the smaller business owner would invariably employ his/her own nationals. A Greek owner would have a business full of Greek employees, and an Indian owner would employ almost all Indians. (I had quite a few Indian businesses as clients)
Most Australian owners will employ people with good local language skills, (normally locals), and the ability to do the job, unless of course they are over a certain age. A very bad unfavourable bias.

Immigration allow people in if they have the skills, and the desire to come to Australia. They assume we have checked our employability and are confident enough to move.
It is up to us to prove those skills to an employer.

I did read a headline from last year though which said:



> _There aren't enough jobs. Is it time to cut back on working holiday visas?
> Australia's unemployment rate has hit 6.4% - and it's higher for young people. *With research suggesting new jobs are being filled by migrants*, the job market for the young is unfairly tough._


This is saying that migrants are taking jobs from locals,so it seems that many new migrants are doing OK in finding work.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Immigration can't make an employer give people jobs. 

The job market in Australia is tough at the moment and employers can decide who they want to employ. Some jobs are getting over 500 applications (I know of one job that got around 3,000 applications) so with that number of applications employers have their pick of the best possible person for them.

The problem also is that people do not Australianise their applications. Just tonight my husband gave me the resume of someone who wants to apply for a job where he works. The first thing I notice is that it is not Australianise (my weekend job to do lol). You need a resume that is going to say "pick me" you don't want to sound exactly like everyone else.

It also depends on your location too. The key is research before you come or apply for the visa.


----------



## jobadsaustralia (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi if you are looking for a perfect jobs in Australia, let me suggest you this job searching sites Australia. I'm sure that they will hired you since they really need an applicant.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jobadsaustralia said:


> Hi if you are looking for a perfect jobs in Australia, let me suggest you this job searching sites Australia. I'm sure that they will hired you since they really need an applicant.


These are the largest job sites:
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
https://jobsearch.gov.au


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

jobadsaustralia said:


> I'm sure that they will hired you since they really need an applicant.


If that was the case you wouldn't see people taking months and months to find work.

Each job advertised can have in excess of 500 people. At work we had 3,000 people apply for 1 job!


----------

